# July Meeting



## MatPat

Russ has volunteered to host the July meeting at his house on Saturday July 29th at 2 pm after a "field trip" to Bushelman's Supply to look for hardscape. Since Russ left for Korea yesterday and won't be back until the 15th or so, he asked me to coordinate the details fo the meeting. 

Bushelman's is open from 8am to 2pm on Saturdays so we need to schedule a time to meet there. I think maybe noon is a bit early to meet at Bushelmans but then again, 1pm may not give us enough time so I need everyone's input on the time. An address for Bushelman's would be nice so everyone can find it or get directions.


----------



## goldielovr

Sorry I missed this last one. Priors. Re: subjects, perhaps not July, but some time in the future, didn't you say you had some interest in naturally planted tanks (as opposed to the added CO2 ones)? More info on those are always welcome--to me, at least.

Melis


----------



## MatPat

We can have a discussion on "natural" tanks at one of the meetings. They are something I have no experience with so we would need to find someone knowledgeable in this area. I have never used soil in a tank and don't think I ever will but it would be interesting to learn about. 

Do you know of anyone willing to come and give us a talk on the subject?


----------



## Troy McClure

Somebody mentioned going to Bushleman Supply. I would absolutely love to take a trip there before, during, or after the meeting especially since Damon mentioned wanting to redo his hardscape. Here's their hours: 

MONDAY - FRIDAY 7:30 - 5:00
SATURDAY 8:00 - 2:00
CLOSED SUNDAY


----------



## JRJ

Troy McClure said:


> Somebody mentioned going to Bushleman Supply. I would absolutely love to take a trip there before, during, or after the meeting especially since Damon mentioned wanting to redo his hardscape.


That was me. Thanks for posting their hours, I didn't know they were open on Saturday. Can we meet at my place on Saturday, July 28 at 2 or 2:30p after going to Bushelman's? They are probably 1.5 miles from my house, just off Springfield Pike. What do you think?

BTW - Jim, I forgot you had laid claim to July's meeting when I so rudely butted in, so I'm glad it works for you.

-Russ


----------



## Simpte 27

Hold your breath. I will make 2 meetings in a row!!!


----------



## molurus73

We'll see!


----------



## MatPat

Some one let me know if Damon actually makes the meeting  I have plans to go to the Columbus Zoo on the 29th so I won't be able to make this meeting.


----------



## Simpte 27

Hey now! Matt, Rob, have a little faith!


----------



## JRJ

MatPat said:


> I have plans to go to the Columbus Zoo on the 29th so I won't be able to make this meeting.


Matt,

I'd like to see you at the meeting, could you make Saturday, July 22?

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

JRJ said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'd like to see you at the meeting, could you make Saturday, July 22?
> 
> -Russ


I don't have anything planned for the 22nd but please, don't re-schedule just for me, especially if others can't make it on the 22nd. I know Erik is limited on the Saturdays he can get off and a few others may be also...


----------



## MatPat

MatPat said:


> I don't have anything planned for the 22nd but please, don't re-schedule just for me, especially if others can't make it on the 22nd. I know Erik is limited on the Saturdays he can get off and a few others may be also...


I was reminded this morning that I do have plans for the weekend of the 22nd. My wife/s brothers are coming from Indy and Alabama for a weekend get together/pool party on the 22nd and 23rd. I will not be able to make the meeting on either weekend so we can leave it as originally scheduled by Russ. If it rains on the 29th, we will probably not go to the Zoo...


----------



## goldielovr

*Natural Tanks with Soil Substrate*



MatPat said:


> We can have a discussion on "natural" tanks at one of the meetings. They are something I have no experience with so we would need to find someone knowledgeable in this area. I have never used soil in a tank and don't think I ever will but it would be interesting to learn about.
> 
> Do you know of anyone willing to come and give us a talk on the subject?


Yes. We have been running 8 natural tanks. None of them have been up a year yet, but the biggest one (100 gallon, with goldfish) has been up about 5 or 6 months with no serious problems. Low light, low tech. No CO2 or large heat-producing lights (under 2 watts per gallon).

Melissa has read the Walstead book on the ecology of a planted aquarium and we've used the book's advice on using soil as a substrate.

They're low maintenance, and that's why we went this route, to avoid some of the maintenance. We were used to doing weekly water changes on the goldfish (two of which lived 15 years, one still alive going on 16 years), and with Melissa's health condition, it was a bit too much to keep up with.

We've picked fish and plants carefully to avoid problems. The goldfish are not eating the plants up, and the fish we've picked are compatible with each other. We've had some algae problems, mostly from too much sunlight through the windows. Once when Don left the lights on at night by mistake on the goldfish and we had a green water algae bloom. To make the problem worse, we had removed some plants to start a new tank and didn't have enough in the tank we took them from to use up the nutrients that algae would use. We now have timers to avoid that problem. We quickly put more plants in and the algae cleared up about 2/3 of the way. The rest was removed with a DE filter, probably the only sophisticated piece of equipment we have.

There are very few people who have low tech, low light aquariums with goldfish AND plants together. Some swap the plants out by keeping them in pots. We are successful enough that we don't swap them out.

We can put together some information on the subject for a future meeting. We could also host a meeting here in Chillicothe, but after the summer is over. We can see if we can get someone more experienced to give the presentation, but if not, Melissa can do it. She's on several lists related to natural planted tanks. One woman might be willing to come here, but we'll have to ask. Diane Walstad might be able to provide some information. If she's not too far away, we might be able to have her here. We'll just have to ask. Who knows who might be willing to come here. If another location is better for one of these experienced people, we could always pick a member's home (volunteer, of course) who might be closer for that person, so they don't have to drive as far.

Low tech, low light with plants works well. We're amazed that doing it without plants (hardly any) for so many years worked out as well as it did, but we clearly see the benefits of the planted tank. We can actually have neon tetras now. We could not keep them alive before in our water.
Let us know if this sounds like something the club members would like to hear about.


----------



## J.Sipes

I would be more than willing to help put together some information on "low-Tech\el`natural" setups as well...
Some of you know I keep several planted tanks,28 tanks total in the house and I think 25 are planted,several of which are soil or soil-manure based.. Only one has CO2 added, some are low (real low) light others have abit more light. I generally do not follow any of the guidelines for a planted tank (heck for even a fish tank for that matter).
I may be able to arrange a small gathering for folks to visit my fishroom\ponds, I have not done this in the past,been asked to on several occasions. I have plenty of supplies,tools and even a tank that can be used to set-up a soil tank,the tank leaks right now,but is in the process of being fixed.
I am open to donate some time all I need to know is a time and place...

Happy Planting
John Sipes


----------



## goldielovr

*Discus*

I would like to see one of our meetings devoted to discus. Care, feeding, maintenance of tanks, buying breeding pairs vs. taking a chance at ending up with a pair, costs, etc.

Just my thoughts, as I would like to set up a tank with two pairs of them, two blue and two orange, I think.


----------



## MatPat

J.Sipes said:


> I would be more than willing to help put together some information on "low-Tech\el`natural" setups as well...
> Some of you know I keep several planted tanks,28 tanks total in the house and I think 25 are planted,several of which are soil or soil-manure based.. Only one has CO2 added, some are low (real low) light others have abit more light. I generally do not follow any of the guidelines for a planted tank (heck for even a fish tank for that matter).
> I may be able to arrange a small gathering for folks to visit my fishroom\ponds, I have not done this in the past,been asked to on several occasions. I have plenty of supplies,tools and even a tank that can be used to set-up a soil tank,the tank leaks right now,but is in the process of being fixed.
> I am open to donate some time all I need to know is a time and place...
> 
> Happy Planting
> John Sipes


Thanks for the offer John! Low tech tanks are something we have not touched on yet.

We do not have topics or meeting locations set for October, November, or December of this year yet. Feel free to pick wichever month you prefer. We can also do it next year, the time and date are up to you, just let everyone know. 

Feel free to post in this thread also once you make your decision.


----------



## MatPat

goldielovr said:


> I would like to see one of our meetings devoted to discus. Care, feeding, maintenance of tanks, buying breeding pairs vs. taking a chance at ending up with a pair, costs, etc.
> 
> Just my thoughts, as I would like to set up a tank with two pairs of them, two blue and two orange, I think.


Jim would be our Discus "expert". Maybe he can come up with something for us at the August meeting, since he is hosting it.


----------



## goldielovr

*When & Where?*



MatPat said:


> Russ has volunteered to host the July meeting at his house on Saturday July 29th at 2 pm after a "field trip" to Bushelman's Supply to look for hardscape. Since Russ left for Korea yesterday and won't be back until the 15th or so, he asked me to coordinate the details fo the meeting.
> 
> Bushelman's is open from 8am to 2pm on Saturdays so we need to schedule a time to meet there. I think maybe noon is a bit early to meet at Bushelmans but then again, 1pm may not give us enough time so I need everyone's input on the time. An address for Bushelman's would be nice so everyone can find it or get directions.


So is this where it will be and on the 29th?

What time would we meet at Russ' place since getting there that early to go to Bushelman's Supply might be difficult for us? I have some responsibilities to take care of on that morning but can leave here around noon to 1 PM, maybe a tad earlier if I am super organized that day.

We would also need directions from Chillicothe. If you're on the East end of Cincinnati we can come there by rt 28 or 50, if that seems best. If anywhere else it might be best to just add some extra miles and come in interstate 71 south from the Columbus direction. (Coming down 71 southbound to Cincy might be the easiest to give directions to in any case.)

I'm hoping to pick up some plants to help start a discus tank (55 gal). We'll take some form a few of our tanks, but I think we might still be able to use some more.

Directions can be sent to us either by the email option or through the private message option. I'm looking forward to learning more next weekend.

Also, if there's no problem with this, and if I can remember, I can bring a couple bottles of some home made apple wine to the meeting if there's any interest.

We have a bumper crop of water lettuce if anyone is starting up a new tank. Lettuce know (pun intended) if someone would like some--we can bring some with us.


----------



## JRJ

Hi folks,

We're back in town. Tanks are pretty ratty after my two week absence, but I'll try to get them presentable by the 29th. I'll be putting together directions to my house and Bushelman's and sending it out via email soon.

Please give me a sense of how many people are interested in coming by posting your intensions on this thread.

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I'm pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## JRJ

rwoehr said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be there.


Great Rob. I hope Shelly can make it too.

-Russ


----------



## allen

i plan on coming to the meeting but i'm not sure i can make it in time to go to bushelman's.


----------



## Troy McClure

D'oh...the 29th is my Mom's birthday. I'm pretty sure we won't have any family stuff going on until the evening so hopefully I'll be able to make it!


----------



## goldielovr

Melis here. Don and I were planning on coming. Anybody starting a tank who could use some fast growing starter plants?

BTW, what is this Bushelmans? Is it a LFS?

Also, just came into a bumper crop of small driftwood pieces, formerly used in reptile setups. Anything special I should do to this stuff to make it safe for use in fish tanks? Someone recommended a bleach bath. Would that work and if so what strength solution should I use?


----------



## Troy McClure

What is the time schedule for everything? When are we meeting at Bushelmans (hardscaping supply center)? 1pm? Then are we going from there directly to Russ' house? Does Russ live close to Bushelmans? I have work at 3:30 so I already know I can't stay at the meeting for long but after talking to Gino at the Columbus Zoo, I absolutely have to go to Bushelmans to look for hardscape.

One other thing - does anybody know offhand what number the Shepard Lane exit is off 75 north? Here's a map link, Bushelman's is the green arrow in the upper left...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....243588,-84.454737&spn=0.020872,0.043516&om=1


----------



## molurus73

New tank. Yes. Right here. Me. Any and all fast growing stuffsss.


----------



## molurus73

What time is everything going down tomorrow?


----------



## goldielovr

How big a tank, moleman?


----------



## goldielovr

I need directions to Russ' place. Is that the same place as the first meeting Don and I went to?


----------



## goldielovr

*Need driving directions to the meeting place*

Not to Bushelman's. We won't be there in time to come along to that place, but we should be able to get to Cincinnati about 2PM or so.

But could someone post directions (or email them or send private messsage this evening) to the home the rest of the meeting will be at, please?

Figure we'll be coning down I-75 from the Columbus direction. If it's on the Eastern side we can come in US 50 but we can make changes to the directions once we have an idea of where we are going and the address.

Thanks to whoever can provide the directions. It will be a while before we know where everyone lives.

A phone number would also be nice in case we get lost like we did in Columbus where the road signs did not match the directions and the Mapquest map.


----------



## goldielovr

molurus73 said:


> What time is everything going down tomorrow?


Not sure if they decided when to rendezvous at Bushelman's but I understand it's something between noon and 1. We were to meet at Russ' at 2 PM

I still need directions--going to check my regular email to see if Matt sent me directions there.


----------



## Troy McClure

It's getting kinda late here...I'm going to Bushelman's at 1pm regardless of what everybody else is doing. I'll still need directions to la casa de Russ....


----------



## t2000kw

*Test post--you can ignore this one*

Just got my own account instead of using my wife's (Goldilovr) and wanted to see if everything is set up correctly. We plan on being at the meeting today.


----------



## Troy McClure

While I wish I could have stayed much longer, I thought the meeting was excellent today. Russ' tanks are very nice and the presentation he gave on lighting was very informative.

Just a few quick questions for Russ
- Would you mind doing a quick recap of the lighting information here for those that missed the meeting and for myself as a future reference? I may consider using the gels when I get that Coralife HQI/PC fixture and being able to come back and read over the hows and whys of the magenta gels would be great. I'm not exactly sure if I like the purple hue it gives the rest of the room, and I personally like the "really-green" look. However, having the gel option is something I would like to have.
- Have you tried any root tabs under the balansae in your largest tank? I would be very interested in seeing how it affects their color and growth. A small tab under the Crypt. parva might give it a little boost as well.
- I would have loved to take some of that marsilea and balansae off your hands. I'll pay for shipping if you are interested in getting rid of them.


Before the meeting, Rob and I met at Bushelman's to check out their stock. There are some really great pieces of dark granite there that I'm thinking about using for my upcoming 50gal, though I'll probably need some help moving the large pieces on top to get to the smaller pieces on the bottom. The granite will run you about $.35/lbs. The other rock that caught my eye was the feather stone. It's very handsome, however most of what I saw would be far too large for any of our tanks, and the surface is very sharp and may injure our fish. They also have soap stone and jasper which would work very well in a planted tank. Anybody interested in doing a rift lake or river biotope would be hard pressed to find a better selection of materials than what they have at Bushelman's. I spoke with the lady working there at the time and she said they deal with aquarium hobbyists all the time and are currently trying very hard to find a source of lace rock. While I'm not particularly interested, I know there are probably a good number of GCAS folks that would be. Best of all, Bushelman's would be far, far cheaper than anything currently available at the LFSs. There is another place in town I would like to check out for hardscape called the Stone Center.


----------



## Troy McClure

I think I found the bulbs I'm going to use in the Coralife HQI fixture - http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...coralifecolormax6700k65wpowercompactlampstpin

What do you think, Russ?


----------



## goldielovr

Yes, I'd like to echo Troy's appreciation for both the hospitality and the presentation re: lights and lighting (wonderful, innit, how we can translate specialized knowledge of one kind into insights inyo areas of other interests?) and also thanks to Jim for adding to Don's education re: all things discus.

I was curious where Russ got his gel flims he used to alter the color of the light output--can I assume they are related to photography/cinematography in some way? A reference and/or web page suggestion or 'meatspace' source would be greatly appreciated.I think I might like to play with them. I have one Aquasun (or it might be a Reptisun) light with that magenta color and it does wonders for the look of my goldies and neons.

Melis (still crooning over her new pet rocks)


----------

